# Formularfelder dynamisch erzeugen



## JSP_CRACK (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte über ein input feld vom user abfragen wieviele eingaben er auf einer nachfolgenden seite machen möchte.

Nach seiner Angabe sollen entsprechend viele inputfelder zur eingabe erscheinen.

Die Daten, die dann in diese input felder eingegeben werden, sollen später an eine DB übergeben werden.

hat jemand eine lösung parat ?

(ich würde zunächst den form wert an eine weitere seite übergeben und dort in einer for-schleife inputfelder generieren )

andere ideen ?


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

nein - würde ich denk ich auch so machen....
wüsste momentan keine andere lösung


----------



## TheRocker (19. Mai 2004)

Das wäre aber ziemlich ungenau, einfach nur die Anzahl der Felder anzugeben. Aber ich kenne ja auch nicht den Sinn Deiner Anwendung.

Auf der Einstiegsseite würde ich Checkboxen anbieten. Hier kann der User auswählen, welche Angabe er machen möchte, z.B. Name angeklickt, Kontostand nicht angeklickt. Dann sendest Du das Formular an die nächste JSP-Seite und liest das Array aus. Dann weisst Du auch, welches Input-Feld Du erzeugen musst.

Ansonsten ist die Lösung mit der For-Schleife nicht schlecht.

Stefan


----------

